# Hold-it command



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Can someone give me a step by step for teaching cosmo to hold objects in his mouth on command (while sitting still)? I've never been able to get him to understand to not give it up. Especially when he sees the clicker or treats he will automatically drop it (like the good boy he is, lol). He knows "give" "give to hand" "drop it" and "tug!".


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll sorta make one up.. We can try to modify it based on how it works.. 

Teaching how to take objects and hold with duration:

pick an object that is easy to hold (e.g. rope, dumbbell toy etc), try not to play with it during other times while using it for this purpose.. (or you could buy a new object/toy!)
hold out the object in front of him, click for any interactions (sniffing, touching, poking, pawing)
narrow down to clicking for only mouth interactions (licking, teeth bumping), jackpot for taking it in his mouth
click consistently for taking it in his mouth - he will probably drop the item and take the treat, repeat many many times until he is immediately taking the object when it is offered
next, try to touch the item as it falls from his mouth.. so u're clicking the same but reaching out your hand to touch it on the way to the ground.. do it until you get 20 successful reps in a row
now, click and then try to catch the object as it falls.. repeat many times again
for this next step, dont click yet, but stick out your hand and click when the dog puts the item in your hand.. try to resist saying anything - if u've done the previous step enough, this should happen pretty easy 
this step is the same as the previous one except you say "give" as the dog is putting it in your hand
after all those foundations, now you get to do what you've been waiting for - after he takes the item, quickly hide your hand behind your back.. it is likely the dog will look quizically at you.. this is what you want! quickly stick your hand out and say "give", click for item delivered in your hand. if he drops it on the floor.. either coax him to pick it up, or take it and present it to him again.. dont say anything!
repeat the above many many times and slowly extend the time 1 second at a time.. 
once he can hold it reliably for about 10 seconds before your hand comes back, go back to shorter durations, but try using 1 finger to touch the object while its in his mouth. then present your hand and say "give". if he drops it before you ask him to, just set up for another rep without saying anything.. 
repeat with 2 fingers, 3 fingers and so on, increasing difficulty very slowly, so that you can touch the object and do whatever you want without him dropping. set him up for success by not going too far too fast.. our goal is for you to touch both ends of the object, pet him on the head, wave around while he holds it
now that he can hold it with duration AND distractions, we can give the behaviour a name! as he takes the item from you, say "hold it!" and the rest of the behaviour works the same, click for delivery of object to your hand on the "give"
once he can do it with 1 object, it should be easy to transfer onto others!
CONGRATS!! there you go 

The most important thing is to keep sessions short (maybe 5-10 mins or 20-30 treats), keep the reps easy enough he can do it and doesn't give up.. Don't be tempted to move on too quick, cos the foundation is important! And you can always go back to a previous step if needed. Don't say "hold it" before he is offering the behaviour, we want it to mean just that and nothing else.

It took me about 2 weeks to clicker train Summer to fetch (she was previously uninterested) using something very similar.. Have fun!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

See Spot Fetch. Part I 

^ This is similar to the method I was taught at class for Jacks... not the same way or order, but close enough.

The most important thing to keep in mind is keeping the hold very short and pleasant. 

*Command: Take it. *

(you put the item in your dog's mouth, just behind the canines). 

*Command: Hold*

(dog holds the item briefly - this would be only a second when you are starting out)

*Command: Give*

(dog releases the item into your hand) 

*Reward.*

You do not move to retrieve until the dog understands those three commands. 

You do not lengthen the time the dog is "holding" until he gets that it isn't a bad thing and he's willingly leaning forward to take the item from you when you say "take it". 

For that matter, I guess it follows the same idea that "sit means sit", in that when the dog has something in his mouth, he doesn't release it until you give him a command (give or drop it).


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Summer'sMom gave you a great outline for shaping the behavior.

Here's one website plan: Keepers - Shirley's Retieve and this book has a slightly different plan : http://www.dogwise.com/search.cfm (Look, it's an ebook form now too...no shipping! technology is cool!).

It's hard for a clickerly dog and esp one where you have used food as a trade with toys.... Getting past that stage of "I see food, I won't take it" can be a bit rough, but when they learn that by taking the object they get food....you build value for the retrieve item and the behavior is offered readily.

You can start with just touches towards the item, but being a golden and with a history of taking objects, you shouldnt have too hard of a time getting teeth holds in there.

If after a week or so, you still aren't having luck...post back and we can talk about the cheating/luring/prompting things you can do....we ONLY do those games with dogs who do not play with toys eve,r, are adults with a history of no/little play and esp for dogs we need to tug.... but for the rest of the dog population it's not as helpful.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks guys. Looks like I'm halfway there with the "give to hand" command he already knows.

I'm also going to work on the take it command.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Is it recommended to use treats in 'hold'? Field folk I have talked with say NEVER EVER treat for hold. Because they do drop the minute the treat is in their mind. Praise highly yes, treat no. 

I am training Gabby sans treats, she is doing AWESOME. I have the 'take', 'hold', 'give' commands, we started with a paint roller but she is ready to advance to a bumper. She is walking around carrying it on command now too.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Is it recommended to use treats in 'hold'? Field folk I have talked with say NEVER EVER treat for hold. Because they do drop the minute the treat is in their mind. Praise highly yes, treat no.


This isn't an official answer, because I learned the above from obedience classes for obedience competition.  But I never bring out the treats until the exercise is completed and the dog has given to hand. When I tuck the dumbbell under my arm, that's my cue that the treats are coming - not before. So the dog learns he has to complete the exercise before breaking for rewards. 

During the hold the only reward I give is mondo praise. Providing he's doing it right.

And since I'm working on reducing mouthing, I don't ask for give until I have a good solid hold. And sometimes I'm waiting a little bit for that. There is no dumbbell spitting for treats.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't like to use treats for hold because the dog knows it doesn't get the best reward until the object is out of his mouth. So the goal becomes "do what I have to do so I can get this out of my mouth." Instead I want dog thinking how great it is to have that object in his mouth. The dog gets lots of praise and petting while the object is in mouth, all that stops once object is removed. For a dog still learning hold, I'll put a finger under his jaw to keep his mouth closed and stroke the top of his muzzle while telling him how wonderful he is.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't know that it's so much that food is bad for a field type hold and inherently degrades the behavior, but more that the people doing field work aren't used to using food and so either hear that it doesn't work or if they try it, it's not done well.

The more my dogs want the reinforcer, the harder they work. If the dog doesn't understand that he gets the food (tug or whatever else), he may drop the item and/or refuse to pick up again in anticipation of the food. But if the dog understands the access to the reinforcer is through working, you'll just see the dog working harder and holding on because that is THE only way to get the reinforcer.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

So we tried a few methods. This is what ended up working:





 
I apologize that the first shot is not completely in camera.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Beautiful! And I LOVE that you have before and after to compare it with!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I just wanted to share a picture of my Filly doing her hold it command. Hold it means hold it no matter what it is


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Great photo! We've played with the hotdog retrieve, etc.... lots of fun!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

RedDogs said:


> Great photo! We've played with the hotdog retrieve, etc.... lots of fun!


Hot dog retrieve a' la Steve & Jen White? I have a piece of Steve's heater hose around here somewhere from when we did that at Clicker Expo one year. Never did get the full retrieve. I can hand him a hotdog and he'll hold it, but we haven't gotten the full motion of the retrieve yet. Would love to see video if you have it on one of your dogs!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Ill have to look for or do a video.... I had more luck with freezing it and then gradually using a more -thawed hotdog... the problem with the hose is that I never actually went out to buy any!


----------

